
Let's dig into the inner workings of facebook/react - flowersits
https://annot.io/github.com/facebook/react
======
pumpy7
What is this ? Is this your version of react documentation?

~~~
flowersits
Well, yes, kind of.

~~~
geono
Wow I thought it's kind of official doc. Is it your website?

~~~
flowersits
It's not mine but I recently started to use it as a place to share and
organize what I learned from open source projects.

